# S.P.E.A.R. Instructor Course



## Gcandow (May 23, 2016)

Folks,

I am organizing a S.P.E.A.R. (Spontaneous Protection Enabling Accelerated Response) Course with tentative dates of 6/13 to 6/16 at the Boylston Police Academy. This is four days of intense training focusing on ambushes of sudden violence inside the reactionary gap. The cross extensor reflex is part of the human survival response. This is the movement that makes SPEAR so effective. It fully integrates human physiology making the SPEAR (conversion of the startle-flinch) the fastest and strongest movement any human can perform (regardless of age, training, or gender).

Because SPEAR is a system based on instinctive movement it is one of the Fastest systems to learn, and one of the least perishable.

SPEAR is not meant to replace our current DT Techniques, but enhance our ability to weather an up close and personal attack within the reactionary gap (another tool in the toolbox).

I have taken the SPEAR course in the past, I highly recommend it. You can contact me personally with any questions. There are only 20 spots available and they will go fast. I have already gotten interest just by word of mouth. Please let me know how many of you are attending, or how many you are sending from your PD. Once I have enough committed you'll be directed to register online. This is a course with very limited classroom instruction.

I also recommend checking out the BTS website. Dates may change depending on response and availability. 
Below is the training link and Blauer is offering a 2 for 1 discount!!!!

SPEAR System: Instructor Certification - Worcester, MA - June 13, 2016 - June 16, 2016 | Summary | powered by RegOnline

Thanks
Gordie Candow
Groton PD


----------

